# Ork apocalypse



## dragonrider1006 (Jan 4, 2009)

gazhkull
wazdakka
weirdboy
shokk-mek
forcefield-mek
4 warbosses
250 boys
50 lootas
30 burnas
20 kommandos
snikrot
5 trukks
5 battlewagons
50 meganobs
30 gretchin
20 stormboys
zagstruck
50 warbikers
5 stompas
4 looted wagons
3 skullhammas
7 battle fortress's
10 warbuggies



pure orky goodness


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Is this real? Or is it just an idea? How come there are no deffkoptaz?

And, what are the 30 gretchen for in this list? Are they specific moving cover for one particular unit?

Posting what you want this list to do (and in the most appropriate place too, either in the Ork lists, or in the Apocalype forum) might generate more response.

Have fun with your orky apocalypse.. orkopolis.

:cyclopolis:


----------

